# جروب مدارس الاحد لمساعدة خدام مدارس الاحد



## eng-mina (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جروب مدارس الاحد

يقدم

وسائل ايضاح - نصوص مسرحية - ترانيم بوربوينت

كتب مفيدة لخدام - افكار جديدة - مناهج مدارس الاحد

كشافة كنسية - كيف تعد حفالات و مؤتمرات  

للاشتراك بالجروب

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Madares-Ela7d​


----------



## mero_engel (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الموقع الجميل *
*eng_mena*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ابنه الملك (6 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوضك انجى بس انا مش عارفه اشترك ازاى ربنا يعوضك ياريت بس تقوليلى اشترك ازاى


----------



## eng-mina (7 مارس 2009)

حضرتك بعد ما تخشى على اللنك ده 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Madares-Ela7d

اضغطى على كلمة join

و بعد كده هيطلب منك تدخلى الحروف اللى ظاهرة في الصورة  و بس


----------



## ابنه الملك (7 مارس 2009)

انا فعلا متشكره اوى اوى ربنا يباركك ياقمر واسفه انى تعبتك معايا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## eng-mina (8 مارس 2009)

* العفو  يا رب  يكون الجروب مفيد لحضرتك 

ملحوظة : eng  اختصار مهندس *


----------

